# Passwort unverschlüsselt in .htusers - Login funktioniert nicht



## Html (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo. Ich habe auf meinem Mac MAMP mit dem apache-Webserver laufen. Nun möchte ich gerne ein Verzeichnis in meinem root mittels htaccess schützen. Ich habe beide Dateien(htaccess, htusers) angelegt. Schreibe ich das Passwort verschlüsselt(crypt) in die htusers dann funktioniert der Login. Gebe ich das Passwort im Klartext an wird mir ständig der Zugriff verweigert.

Woran liegt das? Ich habe gelesen das es möglich sein soll, das Passwort sowohl verschlüsselt als auch unverschlüsselt zu hinterlegen. Der Pfad in der .htaccess-Datei zur .htusers muss stimmen, da der Login mit verschlüsseltem Passwort ja funktioniert. 
Muss evtl dazu noch was in der httpd.config dafür geändert werden?

htaccess:

```
# .htaccess-Datei für Web-Verzeichnis /webif
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Logint"
AuthUserFile /Users/xxx/Sites/webif/.htusers
Require user  Login
```

htusers:

```
Login:Login
```


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



Html hat gesagt.:


> Gebe ich das Passwort im Klartext an wird mir ständig der Zugriff verweigert.


Weil das eingegeben Passwort verschlüsselt und mit dem hinterlegten Passwort verglichen wird.
Da das hinterlegte Passwort aber nicht verschlüsselt ist, stimmt es nicht mit dem eingegebenen (und dann verschlüsselten) Passwort überein. 



Html hat gesagt.:


> Woran liegt das?


Weil Mac nicht Windows ist. 


Html hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe gelesen das es möglich sein soll, das Passwort sowohl verschlüsselt als auch unverschlüsselt zu hinterlegen.


Ja, unter Windows hat man die Wahl (Klartext, Crypt oder MD5).
Unter UNIX/Linux und dessen Abkömmlinge (also auch Mac) ist nur ein verschlüsseltes Passwort möglich).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

